# Race Face Deus Kurbel vs. Race Face Atlas



## Bukem (29. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich schaue mir gerade die beiden Kurbeln von Race Face an, Deus und Altas und habe als Unterschied nur ausmachen können, dass die Atlas speziell für Federgabeln mit langen Federweg gedacht ist. 
Heißt das, dass sie ausschließlich dafür gedacht ist? 

Was wäre die bessere Wahl für einen 80% Cross Country und 20% Downhill fahrer mit "normalen" Federweg? 

Gruß, 
Bukem


----------



## bestmove (29. November 2008)

Die Atlas ist etwas schwerer und wohl auch stabiler. Da ich hier auch schon gebrochene Kurbelarme gesehen habe, würde ich mich im Zweifelsfall immer für die stabilere Variante entscheiden. Auch im Hinblick darauf, dass du 20% Downhillanteil hast ... falls dein Fahrergewicht nicht über 70kg hinaus geht, geht auch die DEUS in Ordnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bukem (1. Dezember 2008)

Super, vielen Dank!

Ich nehme an, die Atlas lässt sich entsprechend auch mit der SRAM Kette kombinieren,w eil ja die Kettenblätter wohl einen 1mm dicker sind?!


----------



## TurboLenzen (2. Dezember 2008)

SRAM Kette passt Perfekt auf Race Face Kettenblätter.
An welches Bike soll die Kurbel denn dran? Ist auch so ne Frage die man sich stellen sollte. Ein Freerider mit min. 150mm Federweg ist mit einer DEUS Kurbel auf jeden Fall untermotorisiert.
Dagegen ein CC-Bike mit 100mm ist mit ATLAS vielleicht überfordert!?

Gruß, 
Mario


----------



## neikless (2. Dezember 2008)

wohl eher unterfordert  also die atlas am xc bike


----------



## Bukem (2. Dezember 2008)

Vielen Dank. Was meinst du mit ueberfordert? Das gewicht? Es soll in der tat ein cc bike mit 100mm federweg werden.


----------



## neikless (2. Dezember 2008)

nimm die DEUS !


----------



## bestmove (2. Dezember 2008)

Die DEUS passt 100% zu einem CC Bike, fragt sich noch wie die 20% Downhill aussehen


----------



## Bukem (3. Dezember 2008)

Ist die Atlas zu schwer? Mal aus meiner naiven Haltung heraus: Beide sind 175mm, beide X-type innenlager, also kann der der Unterschied nicht soooo groß sein und sich ehr mal aufs Gewicht beziehen. Fahreigenschaften, eben bis aufs Gewicht, müssten ja weitgehend ähnlich sein,oder? Danke für eure Meinungen!


----------



## neikless (3. Dezember 2008)

hm wenn man es so sieht sind fast alle 175 kurbeln gleich 
aber du hast recht der unterschied liegt in erster linie im gewicht
und damit bei der steifigkeit und belastbarkeit mit der DEUS
wirst du auch 20% DH bewältigen ... es gibt ja auch DH Racer die XTR fahren etc
es sei denn du hast ü100kg dann würde ich auf nr.sicher gehen.

die altas wäre nicht "zu schwer" aber etwas schwerer also warum mehr gewicht
es sei den die obtik hat es dir angetan (ist auch schöner als de deus) dann ... drauf
kauf dir was dir gefällt !!!


----------



## Bukem (3. Dezember 2008)

Wunderbar, das hilft mir weiter! Danke euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (3. Dezember 2008)

Hol dir die Deus. Ich fahre sie seit 2 Jahren an meinem Slayer. Mit meinen 80kg hat die Deus bisher alles mitgemacht, auch Bikeparkeinsätze.


----------



## sebbolan (3. Dezember 2008)

Die Deus reicht vollkommen aus für ein cc bike,wirst mit dem bike ja ehe nicht die mega downhills runterkloppen bzw. wenn du sie fahren wirst, wird dein tempo entsprechend sein.

Die Atlas sieht zwar schicker aus ist aber für die härtere gangart konzipiert und ist für dein bike übertrieben...

Kurz gesagt von der steifigkeit ist die deus vollkommen ausreichend


----------



## SBIKERC (3. Dezember 2008)

also ich fahre meine Atlas seit einen knappen Jahr an meinem Gemini ohne Probleme
für ein CC Bike würde ich aber aus Gewichtsgründen ebenfalls zur Deus greifen


----------



## All-Mountain (4. Dezember 2008)

CC, Marathon - DEUS, 
All-Mountain, leichtes Freeride - Atlas
Bikepark, DH - Diabolus
So sind die Einsatzbereiche der (hochwerigen) Kurbeln von RF definiert und so würde ich die Teile auch verbauen. 

Ich hab mir zum Beispiel gestern eine DEUS für mein Element gegönnt. An meinem Classic Slayer dreht sich seit nunmehr 3 Jahren eine Atlas (die ich optisch auch schöner finde...).


----------



## Bukem (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe mir jetzt eine Atlas gekauft, ich glaube, da kann man nichts falsch machen! Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## numinisflo (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich fahre beispielsweise eine Evolve XC Kurbel am Socom, macht überhaupt keine Probleme. Kommt natürlich auch aufs Kampfgewicht an, da bin ich (noch) recht leicht. 
Meiner Meinung u. Erfahrung nach sind die vorgegebenen Einsatzbereiche der Hersteller nicht immer relevant, solange man einigermaßen pfleglich damit umgeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (4. Dezember 2008)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Ich fahre beispielsweise eine Evolve XC Kurbel am Socom, macht überhaupt keine Probleme. Kommt natürlich auch aufs Kampfgewicht an, da bin ich (noch) recht leicht.
> Meiner Meinung u. Erfahrung nach sind die vorgegebenen Einsatzbereiche der Hersteller nicht immer relevant, solange man einigermaßen pfleglich damit umgeht.



Da hast du Recht, ich bin auch letzte Saison die Evolve XC Kurbel am Switch gefahren. Ich glaube man merkt da auch keinen großen Unterschied, nur irgendwann und unerwartet machts plötzlich "Knack" und das muss ja nicht sein


----------



## Jako (4. Dezember 2008)

....ich habe jetzt die atlas an meinem switch montiert, ich glaube nicht das ich einen unterschied zur diabolus merken werde, und sorgen wegen der haltbarkeit mache ich mir eigentlich auch keine..... gruß jako


----------



## rauffahrer (18. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
hab grad recht interessiert die Diskussionsbeiträge gelesen. Bei mir gehts um dasselbe. Eine Antwort auf die Frage die mich beschäftigt, habe ich allerdings nicht gefunden. 

Die DEUS ist für CC/Marathon, die ATLAS für AM/DH. Soweit so gut. 
Mein Gefahre besteht so ziemlich 50CC/50AM. Ich brauche eine Kurbel, die an mein CC/Trailbike passt, nicht zu schwer ist, aber vor allem meine langen Touren mitmacht.  Das Problem bei Leichtbau-Elementen ist ja immer deren Haltbarkeit. 

Ich tendiere zur DEUS, kann mir aber jemand sagen, wie es mit der Haltbarkeit der Alu-Kettenblätter aussieht? Ich habe keine Lust alle zwei Monate neue Kettenblätter zu montieren.

Und, zweite Frage: Ich gehöre mit meimen 190 und 90kg zu den schwereren Fahrern. Wie sieht es mit Verwindungssteifigkeit der Kurbelarme aus bei DEUS/ATLAS?

Danke für Eure Antworten. 
Robert


----------



## blaubaer (18. Oktober 2009)

rauffahrer schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Lust alle zwei Monate neue Kettenblätter zu montieren.
> 
> Und, zweite Frage: Ich gehöre mit meimen 190 und 90kg zu den schwereren Fahrern. Wie sieht es mit Verwindungssteifigkeit der Kurbelarme aus bei DEUS/ATLAS?
> 
> ...



ich fahr jetzt diese saison das erste mal eine Deus, am Altitude die Deus XC Special Edition, und sie hält immer noch

von gewicht und grösse bin ich fast baugleich  mit Dir 
von verwindung spüre ich nichts, die kettenblätter halten schon einges aus, hatte auch schon das eint oder andere mal stein kontakt, wie z.b. vor eben 2 wochen im süden Frankreichs, wo die Trails etwas rupiger und gar nicht so sauber ausgefahren sind wie sonst hierzulande


----------



## Rocklandbiker (18. Oktober 2009)

Hi, die Deus hat keine Gewichtsbeschränkung, die Atlas ist steifer aber auch schwerer. Ich würde sie nicht an ein CC-Bike auch aus optischen Gründen nicht fahren.

cu RK


----------



## rauffahrer (18. Oktober 2009)

blaubaer schrieb:


> hatte auch schon das eint oder andere mal stein kontakt, wie z.b. vor eben 2 wochen im süden Frankreichs, wo die Trails etwas rupiger und gar nicht so sauber ausgefahren sind wie sonst hierzulande



Aushalten tun sie also was, die die DEUS Kettenblätter, wenn sie unverletzt schon gelegentlich Steine küssen 

Diese Art Haltbarkeit ist schon mal wichtig. 

Das andere Thema ist Langlebigkeit. Zum Vergleich: Meine XT-Kettenblätter habe ich ca. 150.000 Höhenmeter gefahren, bis sie mal langsam runter sind jetzt. 
Wie siehts denn da mit dem Raceface-Material aus?


----------



## All-Mountain (18. Oktober 2009)

rauffahrer schrieb:


> Aushalten tun sie also was, die die DEUS Kettenblätter, wenn sie unverletzt schon gelegentlich Steine küssen
> 
> Diese Art Haltbarkeit ist schon mal wichtig.
> 
> ...



Also die Kettenblätter meiner 2005er XT haben genauso lange (oder besser genauso kurz...) gehalten wie die Race Face Team Rings. Aber sicher keine 150.000 Hm, sondern eher jeweils so um die 80.000 Hm. Fahre allerdings nur im Gebirge damit.


----------



## rauffahrer (18. Oktober 2009)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> ...eher jeweils so um die 80.000 Hm. Fahre allerdings nur im Gebirge damit.



Ich fahr schon auch das meiste im Gebirg... Nunja, wenn die Lebensdauer der beiden vergleichbar ist, dann passt des schon. Werd mich dann mal wohl nach einer DEUS umschauen. 

Danke allen für die Hinweise


----------



## All-Mountain (19. Oktober 2009)

rauffahrer schrieb:


> Ich fahr schon auch das meiste im Gebirg...



Kommt sicher auch noch auf andere Faktoren an: gute oder weniger gute Pflege, ob man eine saubere oder weniger saubere Ketteline fährt usw.

Nochmal zur Vergleichbarkeit Atlas DEUS:
Ich fahre ja jetzt seit einem Jahr eine DEUS im Element und seit 4 Jahren ATLAS im Slayer. Obwohl ich ähnliches Kampfgewicht wie Du habe, kann ich keine Unterschiede bezüglich Verwindungssteifigkeit zwischen den beiden Kurbeln feststellen. Gehalten hat die DEUS am Element bis jetzt Tip Top, wobei ich mit dem Bike natürlich nicht so oft im derben Gelände unterwegs bin.
An meinem neuen Altitude probiere ich es deshalb ab der nächsten Saison  mit der DEUS, obwohl ich mit dem Alti sicher eher AM fahre. Nächstes Jahr um die Zeit kann ich dann was zur Haltbarkeit sagen.
Optisch finde ich die 2010 DEUS endlich mal wieder sehr gelungen.


----------



## rauffahrer (19. Oktober 2009)

Die 2010 ist richtig gut gelungen, finde ich auch!
Die muss drauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (25. Oktober 2009)

Für welchen Einsatzbereich sind die Evolve XC zu empfehlen, fahre AM / Enduro.

Bis jetzt bin ich ne LX gefahren, auch ohne Probleme.


----------



## EinStift (7. Januar 2010)

hi,
Stell mir genau die gleiche Frage. Hät gern an meinem Spicy irgendwann ne neue Kurbel. Die Deus sieht von der Optik halt Porno aus  Hält die Enduro Einsatz aus ( Bikepark ab und an, wieg nur 60kg). Oder doch lieber die Atlas AM? Was wiegen die denn? Hab keine Gewichtsangaben dazu gefunden?


----------



## neikless (7. Januar 2010)

bei 60 kg sicher kein problem beim fahren
bei crashs sieht es dann wieder anders aus 
optisch find ich die altas schöner.


----------



## All-Mountain (7. Januar 2010)

Wenn Du ab und zu im Bikepark unterwegs bist würde ich von der DEUS definitiv die Finger lassen (auch bei nur 60 Kg Körpergewicht).

Die Atlas wiegt irgendwas um die 950, die DEUS ca. 820 Gramm incl. Kettenblätter


----------



## EinStift (7. Januar 2010)

Danke!
Atlas mit oder ohne Blätter?


----------



## All-Mountain (7. Januar 2010)

EinStift schrieb:


> Danke!
> Atlas mit oder ohne Blätter?


mit Blätter


----------



## EinStift (7. Januar 2010)

Welche Blätter genau?  Bin seit Tagen am überlegen wie ich das Lapierre Spicy 216 von 14,8kg auf um die 13,5kg drücken kann *.*


----------



## All-Mountain (7. Januar 2010)

EinStift schrieb:


> Welche Blätter genau?  Bin seit Tagen am überlegen wie ich das Lapierre Spicy 216 von 14,8kg auf um die 13,5kg drücken kann *.*



Hier findest Du alle Daten und Fakten zur ATLAS-Kurbel:
Bike-Action


----------



## EinStift (8. Januar 2010)

Äh danke das hab ich noch garnicht gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus.02 (2. Juni 2010)

ich fahre momentan an meinem slayer sxc eine deus kurbel von 2008. mir gefällt die neue atlas fr super gut. kann ich diese ohne probleme montieren bzw. die kettenblätter von der deus an die atlas schrauben? würde die atlas mit innenlager tauschen und dann eben die kettenblätter der deus montieren. geht das, bzw spricht da was dagegen? gewicht und einsatz würden bei mir sowieso besser zur atlas passen...

gruss markus


----------



## master_of_fuji (24. Oktober 2011)

Hi Jungs, 

ich plane, bei meinem neuen Cube AMS den Austausch meiner XT Kurbel
gegen eine RaceFace Deus Kurbel. Habt ihr bereits Erfahrungen mit diesem schicken Teil gemacht ? 

Kann ich die beiden Kurbeln gegeneinander austauschen ?
Funktioniert die RaceFace Kurbel mit dem XT Lager ?

Freue mich, von Euch zu hören

Wilson


----------



## evil_rider (25. Oktober 2011)

1. ja kannst du
2. ja, passt


----------



## master_of_fuji (25. Oktober 2011)

evil_rider schrieb:


> 1. ja kannst du
> 2. ja, passt




ja, dann ist alles wunderbar und der Umbau kann beginnen


----------



## Thunderblome (7. Dezember 2012)

hallo zusammen habe die ne neue atlas fr 2012 für 68/73 lager kurbellänge 175 mit rechnung in ovp zum verkauf stehen!
Rechnung über 299 
Hat jemand intresse? 150 plus versand könnt ihr die haben


----------



## Giuliano.B (11. Dezember 2012)

Dafür gibt´s den Bikemarkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuschnick (8. Januar 2013)

Hi..kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? Ich habe eine gebrauchte Atlas AM Kurbel die ich montieren will. Jetzt habe ich das Vid gesehen in dem zwischen Innenlagerschale und der Kurbel weiße und ein roter Ring montiert wird. Also nicht die Distanzringe vor der Lagerschale.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGjwwTiAW-o

Kann mir jemand sagen ob ich diese Ringe zwingend brauche?

Es handelt sich nicht um die Atlas FR sondern die wohl alte Atlas AM.


----------



## big-p-fan (9. Januar 2013)

Die Distanzringe der Lagerschale brauchst du, um die Lagerbreite anzupassen --> 68 / 73mm. Abhängig von der Tretlagerbreite deines Rahmens und ob du bspw. E-Type Umwerfer nutzt,... 

Die weißen Ringe benötigst du, um die Kettenlinie einzustellen. Die Ringe sind "abgezählt", d.h. es müssen alle verwendet werden um das notwendige Gesamtmaß zu bekommen. Je nach Kettenlinie sind dann an der linken oder rechten Kurbel 1 oder 2 weiße Ringe. 
Die roten wiederum benötigst du auf jeder Seite einen, dienen zur Vorspannung bzw. als Dichtung gegen Schmutz. 

Am besten du lädst dir das Manual bei Race Face auf der Homepage runter, da ist dann alles genau erklärt, auch wie viele Ringe auf welche Seite kommen, um die Kettenlinie x zu haben. Ist auch in deutscher Sprache verfügbar. 

Allerdings wirst du um´s probieren nicht umherkommen, ist bei Race Face einfach so. 

Viel Spaß.


----------

